# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Backpacking tent suggestions?

## thomas_boxler

Any suggestions for a good and sturdy backpacking tent I can use for different seasons?

----------


## kyratshooter

What is your climate, what is your weight limit, how big are you and what is your price range.

And what we have available here may not be available to you in Germany.

----------


## johnpages

Id recommend a mountAin laurel designs duomid, with an ooksworks inner!

----------


## Rick

Are you looking for a 1 person tent?

----------


## finallyME

That is such a wide open question.  
What type of backpacking do you do? (ie, do you like high mileage or do you like to walk short distances to a location and park it for the rest of the day/days)
How many people need to fit inside?
What seasons?

For a recommendation on a certain brand, Hilleberg is known for quality and is most likely available in Germany.

----------


## Wildthang

Get as cammo tarp and some 550 parachord!!

----------


## natertot

I need a little more info to help you out. I have learned when it comes to backpacking, cheap is heavy and it leaks while expensive is light and keeps you dry. Because of this, I have reverted to Wildthings method. I use a 8x10 (about a 2.5x3 meter) tarp, paracord, ten aluminum stakes, and a handful of guy-line tensioner. This all runs for about $20 total and it can be configured in numerous ways, including having fires close or even within the shelter. It is cheap, light, and keeps you dry. Works for me.

----------


## Zack

> I need a little more info to help you out. I have learned when it comes to backpacking, cheap is heavy and it leaks while expensive is light and keeps you dry. Because of this, I have reverted to Wildthings method. I use a 8x10 (about a 2.5x3 meter) tarp, paracord, ten aluminum stakes, and a handful of guy-line tensioner. This all runs for about $20 total and it can be configured in numerous ways, including having fires close or even within the shelter. It is cheap, light, and keeps you dry. Works for me.


And you can use natural stuff to beef up your "tent" (like fire reflectors, thermal walls, etc.).

----------


## natertot

> And you can use natural stuff to beef up your "tent" (like fire reflectors, thermal walls, etc.).


You can, but often times it isn't necessary. I have learned a tent will always be a tent, but a tarp can be a tent or a multitude of other things. Bolstering a shelter with natural materials that are around can be a bonus, making a good thing even better.

----------


## finallyME

Generally when backpacking, you want to spend less time making a shelter and more time walking or exploring or fishing, etc.  Of course, there are those who backpack short distances to spend more time sitting at camp.  With that said, personally, I like a tent that doesn't take a lot of time to set up or take down.  Currently I use a tarp and an inner net tent.

----------


## Billofthenorth

Have you considered a hammock? They are both bed and shelter. With the right accessories, rain fly, mosquito netting, underquilt they are usable all 4 seasons. If you have the trees to hang one from.

----------


## thomas_boxler

> I need a little more info to help you out. I have learned when it comes to backpacking, cheap is heavy and it leaks while expensive is light and keeps you dry. Because of this, I have reverted to Wildthings method. I use a 8x10 (about a 2.5x3 meter) tarp, paracord, ten aluminum stakes, and a handful of guy-line tensioner. This all runs for about $20 total and it can be configured in numerous ways, including having fires close or even within the shelter. It is cheap, light, and keeps you dry. Works for me.


Prolly a 2-person tent, that which is sturdy and ideal for winter camping. Should be a bit warm on the inside but capable of enduring strong air currents on the outside.

----------


## fjrmurph

I haven't tried it but I think this would work good .

http://www.campsaver.com/flite-2-per...=LST+feb+23+16

----------


## finallyME

> Prolly a 2-person tent, that which is sturdy and ideal for winter camping. Should be a bit warm on the inside but capable of enduring strong air currents on the outside.


First, I would question your need for a winter tent.  Most people can do just fine with a 3 season tent in the winter, and most backpackers don't really backpack in the winter.  And, most people who do backpack in the winter have a 3 season tent, and a winter tent.  There are reasons for this.  A 4 season tent generally makes a poor tent choice for the other 3 seasons.  They should be called 1 season tents.  Yes, you can use them in other seasons, but a 3 season tent is a better choice.

If you really need something for strong winds, you should really look at the Hillebergs. http://us.hilleberg.com/EN/products/2-person.php  That is their US distribution website, but they are a European brand, so you will be able to find them in Germany.  They are renowned for their sturdiness and price tag.

----------


## Ralph Rotten

If you want a tent that will work any season, a real man's tent, then go with a Catoma.  
3 season tents are for girlscouts.

https://www.catomaoutdoor.com/defaul...ookieSupport=1

Here is a nice pic of mine in the snow.  I fear no weather in my Catoma.  Actually, between the ECWS bag and the Catoma, we look for bad weather to camp in. HPIM2489.jpg

----------


## Ralph Rotten

Now this is camping
My Catoma as a snowgloo
20150102_171035.jpg

----------


## Ralph Rotten

https://www.catomaoutdoor.com/Catalo...fo.aspx?id=163

----------


## Ralph Rotten

Here is my old Condor in the snow.  Dunno if they still make tents, 4 season anyhow.
Get a 4 season tent
get twice the space needed (get a 2 man tent for one man)
Man up about the extra weight
20150102_170858.jpg

----------


## Ralph Rotten

more snow in the Catoma.  Sealed up the tent holds about 53 degrees when you are out of your sleeping bag. Short sleeve weather in 5 feet of snow.ralphrotteninthesnow.jpg

----------


## taint

The "man up" comment is a crock, for a lot of people, a lot of the time.  Depending upon what you are doing, and how warm it is, you may be far better off carrying a little bivvy sack and more food and water than a big, heavy tent. Can you have a wood fire where you are going? You can have a very lw, compact set up with Mors Korchanski's "super shelter (and a fire) than you can with many a tent and no fire.

----------


## hunter63

> The "man up" comment is a crock, for a lot of people, a lot of the time.  Depending upon what you are doing, and how warm it is, you may be far better off carrying a little bivvy sack and more food and water than a big, heavy tent. Can you have a wood fire where you are going? You can have a very lw, compact set up with Mors Korchanski's "super shelter (and a fire) than you can with many a tent and no fire.


Have to agree with the food and water.....but a good tarp will do you well.

Seem the Super shelter is cool these days.....all the bush crafters are talking them up.

Had not even heard of that term till about 6 months ago.....

So honestly , how many of these have you built and stayed in over night?
Pic's please.

----------


## finallyME

If you are looking at warmth to weight... you spend the "weight" in a sleeping bag.  You shouldn't be relying on your tent to keep you warm.  That's called bad planning.  

There are 3 season tents that do fine in snow.  Look for at least 3 poles, must be aluminum, and a fly that goes all the way to the ground.  A 2 fiberglass pole dome tent with a bikini fly is not a 3 season tent, more of a backyard summer time tent where you go inside when it rains.

Again, 4 season tents are not good at all in the summer.  They are either not as waterproof, or they aren't as well ventilated for heavy rain and warm temperatures.

----------


## taint

I"ve had to "live rough" several times in my life. Normally, tho, it's far more discrete to use a little alcohol stove and my setup for sleep/shelter.  even better, get a college loan and buy an old mini-van to live in. It's quite feasible and far safer/more comfortable.  In most areas, the supershelter/fire will get the cops sicced onto you. So what I"ve mostly done is use a dakota pit to heat rocks and bury them under my hammock, with the tyvek bags opened flat and assembled into a tent, staked down all around. if you'll wrap a big rock or a water bottle and bring it inside the SOL bivvy with you, you'll be amazed at how much it helps keep you warm. but it of course does cool off in a couple of hours and is no further help.  The main thing for sleeping rough is  Trazadone and then, when you wake up, a controled release Ambien.  7-8 GOOD hours of sleep make all the difference in the WORLD, folks.  So does a spoonful of almond butter, followed by one of honey. :-)

----------


## natertot

> I"ve had to "live rough" several times in my life. Normally, tho, it's far more discrete to use a little alcohol stove and my setup for sleep/shelter.  even better, get a college loan and buy an old mini-van to live in. It's quite feasible and far safer/more comfortable.  In most areas, the supershelter/fire will get the cops sicced onto you. So what I"ve mostly done is use a dakota pit to heat rocks and bury them under my hammock, with the tyvek bags opened flat and assembled into a tent, staked down all around. if you'll wrap a big rock or a water bottle and bring it inside the SOL bivvy with you, you'll be amazed at how much it helps keep you warm. but it of course does cool off in a couple of hours and is no further help.  The main thing for sleeping rough is  Trazadone and then, when you wake up, a controled release Ambien.  7-8 GOOD hours of sleep make all the difference in the WORLD, folks.  So does a spoonful of almond butter, followed by one of honey. :-)


The fact that you are prescribed trazodone fills in sooo many blanks.......

----------


## taint

it's just for extending the time for sleeping.  it does nothing else at all. it's real easy to post cheap shots like that, and much harder to post actual demonstations that what i"ve said is incorrect, AINT IT?

----------


## natertot

> it's just for extending the time for sleeping. it does nothing else at all.


I am actually in pharmacology right now. I just got done studying trazadone. It is a tetracyclic antidepressant used to treat depression, usually the most severe cases at that. It is also indicated for the treatment of severe anxiety disorders and drug withdrawal. It is a SSRI and is contraindicated for those taking MAOI's and for women who are pregnant or breastfeeding. It is not used for sleeping at all, although it was tested for it. The results showed that it will make people sleepy, but it does not keep asleep nor does it provide beneficial rest.

What I posted was not a cheap shot at all. You admitting that you have either severe depression or anxiety really does explain as to why you post the things you do. Perhaps you should schedule a check up with your doctor.

----------


## Rick

It's okay to attack the message but not the messenger so let's leave it alone.

----------


## natertot

> It's okay to attack the message but not the messenger so let's leave it alone.


I apologize,  I am not trying to be attacking. The things he has posted leads me to sincerely believe it is in his best interest to follow up with his doctor. If he needs help, I hope he gets it for his own benefit. I mean him good good health and nothing mean.

----------


## 1stimestar

When I'm sleeping in the wilderness I need to be able to wake up if necessary.  No way would I take drugs to help me sleep.  Normally I am worn out plenty enough to sleep really well.

----------


## hunter63

First night out....you don't sleep at all, second night a bit better, third night....sleep like a stone.
I find that to be pretty much true no matter where I'm at.

I can come back after a couple of weeks at "The Place"....and have a bad time in my own bed at home, the first nit back.

No drugs, unless you figure HBP or blood thinners.....or maybe a Brewski or two.

----------


## finallyME

I usually take a couple vitamin I's for a good night sleep.

----------


## kyratshooter

Camping alone in the woods I usually sleep in bits and snatches.  

If in a group camp setting I sleep well and my snoring is usually the reason no one else can sleep!

----------


## InfantryAmerican

For the most light weight and effective option, I always use these things. They're smaller than a deck of cards, are made of space blanket material so they can be used in even very cold conditions, and I think right now they're like $10 off. I have like four in my BoB and two in my car's emergency kit.

For a more long term option, I have this. It's a one person tent made of a tough fiberglass frame, uses easy to manage poles with only two hoops (so it takes less than five minutes to set up), and it has a coverable mesh roof.

The main reason I like it is because it's easy to carry and weighs less than three pounds. There are also pockets *inside the tent* so you don't have to leave stuff on your sleeping space. 


Just food for thought.

----------


## crashdive123

While the little space blanket things offer the ability to increase body temp a bit (the tube tent you linked to probably even a little more) I see them as a last resort use.  Probably (not always) a one time use item.  For a better performing, albeit a little heavier and a little more expensive I carry a couple of casualty blankets.  http://www.cabelas.com/product/The-O...8902000&rid=20  For the most part I still view them as an emergency piece of my kit.

----------


## InfantryAmerican

> While the little space blanket things offer the ability to increase body temp a bit (the tube tent you linked to probably even a little more) I see them as a last resort use.  Probably (not always) a one time use item.  For a better performing, albeit a little heavier and a little more expensive I carry a couple of casualty blankets.  http://www.cabelas.com/product/The-O...8902000&rid=20  For the most part I still view them as an emergency piece of my kit.


I agree with this, but when you can get a pack for like $15 and they weigh less than a pack of cigarettes, it's crazy not to have in my opinion. Granted I'm a little wild about gear, but some thermal tent packs actually comes with cord. So it's win win. Even after you use the tent once, you can fold it back up and use it as a thermal blanket.

----------


## Rick

I have a Eureka Solitaire and love it. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ralph Rotten

> If you are looking at warmth to weight... you spend the "weight" in a sleeping bag.  You shouldn't be relying on your tent to keep you warm.  That's called bad planning.  
> 
> There are 3 season tents that do fine in snow.  Look for at least 3 poles, must be aluminum, and a fly that goes all the way to the ground.  A 2 fiberglass pole dome tent with a bikini fly is not a 3 season tent, more of a backyard summer time tent where you go inside when it rains.
> 
> Again, 4 season tents are not good at all in the summer.  They are either not as waterproof, or they aren't as well ventilated for heavy rain and warm temperatures.




What are you talking about?  4 season tents are not as good in the other 3 seasons? Get outta here with that.  My Catoma works great any time of year, and the rainfly goes clear to the ground.  The tent is rated for 70mph winds, and I have used it in 50.  I have also used it in extreme heat, rain, and 5 feet of snow (see previously mentioned photos.)  The tent is a beast and I can take it anywhere with confidence.

You are right though, the sleeping bag does the bulk of the duty.  The Catoma tent I use was originally designed as the modern military pup tent, but done up right.  It was specifically designed to work with the ECWS sleeping bag.  The ECWS bag is actually 3 bags all fit inside of each other; heavy inner bag, light outer bag, and waterproof gortex bivy cover.  The reason for the waterproof bivy bag on the sleeping bag is so that it won't get wet when the tent is sealed up tight and condensation forms.  The bag and tent were designed to work together perfectly.

And a good 4 season tent really does make a difference when you have to get up in the middle of the night to take a leak.

----------


## Ralph Rotten

> I have a Eureka Solitaire and love it. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



My brother has one of those, same model.  Good for 3 seasons.  We took it on a wet trip once and it held up fine. Steady drizzle for 2 days.  Eureka makes okay tents as long as you don't take them into that 4th season.

----------


## Rick

That's because it wasn't designed for winter. It's a 3 season tent.

----------


## finallyME

> What are you talking about?  4 season tents are not as good in the other 3 seasons? Get outta here with that.  My Catoma works great any time of year, and the rainfly goes clear to the ground.  The tent is rated for 70mph winds, and I have used it in 50.  I have also used it in extreme heat, rain, and 5 feet of snow (see previously mentioned photos.)  The tent is a beast and I can take it anywhere with confidence.
> 
> You are right though, the sleeping bag does the bulk of the duty.  The Catoma tent I use was originally designed as the modern military pup tent, but done up right.  It was specifically designed to work with the ECWS sleeping bag.  The ECWS bag is actually 3 bags all fit inside of each other; heavy inner bag, light outer bag, and waterproof gortex bivy cover.  The reason for the waterproof bivy bag on the sleeping bag is so that it won't get wet when the tent is sealed up tight and condensation forms.  The bag and tent were designed to work together perfectly.
> 
> And a good 4 season tent really does make a difference when you have to get up in the middle of the night to take a leak.


Let's see, the catoma has 3 poles and a full fly.  So, you just agreed with me then.  It really depends on the manufacturer as to how they categorize their tents.  I would call the Catoma a 3+ season tent, along with all other 3 pole dome tents with full flys.  They are great in most winter weather, but maybe not Everest base camp.  For that you need a real 4 season tent. http://store.eurekatent.com/high-camp-tent 
http://us.hilleberg.com/EN/products/...arra/tarra.php

Thing is, if you are camping below treeline in spring, summer or fall...and you have to carry the tent on your back...why would you carry 9 lbs of tent when you can carry 2?  And, why would you carry that weight when it doesn't give you any added advantage, but does add a bad condensation problem?

If I found that catoma tent for less than $100, I would get one.  I would only use it with my car, or as a winter tent up the canyon, but it would fill those rolls well.  It would also be a good boy scout tent as well, just not for backpacking.  For $400, however, I would look for a better tent.

----------


## Ralph Rotten

I have used my Catoma down to -20.  That's pretty wintery.  Sure, it won't do Everest basecamp, but that's just an absurd argument you threw out there to cover the other absurd argument you posted before that.

I take the extra weight because I do this to practice survival in the wilderness.  Me and my camping friends intentionally camp in the worst weather, we seek it out so we can learn all we can about surviving in those elements.  I don;t mind the extra weight because I am a fat, overfed American who can use the exercise (as can most of you!)  

this isn't the Camping Enthusiasts forum, it is the Wilderness Survival Forum. If you only camp in perfect 2-season weather then you are in the wrong forum.

----------


## Rick

Well, I guess I'll have to find another forum. Seems you have all the answers. By the way, I saw nothing absurd in either of his posts.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, I guess we have all been wasting our time.......
Live and learn.

----------


## Winnie

In the worst of weather I seek out a nice comfy chair by the fire.  But then I'm not a fat overfed American.

----------


## finallyME

Temperature has nothing to do with it.  I don't take a tent when I winter camp.  I just bring the ol' gortex bivy and throw my -25F bag inside.  It won't rain on me .... it's -20F.

If you are intentionally camping in the worst weather to learn if you can survive... why do you have a tent?  This is the Wilderness Survival Forum, not the camping with tents enthusiasts forum.

----------


## Winnie

Tried to rep you for that FM, says I have to spread the lurve.

----------


## crashdive123

I sure am glad that somebody has come along to learn all us rubes about what this forum is all about.

----------


## hunter63

True dat.......we all have been thrashing around in the wilderness for years, and years.....

----------


## Billofthenorth

> Temperature has nothing to do with it.  I don't take a tent when I winter camp.  I just bring the ol' gortex bivy and throw my -25F bag inside.  It won't rain on me .... it's -20F.
> 
> If you are intentionally camping in the worst weather to learn if you can survive... why do you have a tent?  This is the Wilderness Survival Forum, not the camping with tents enthusiasts forum.


I've winter camped like that several times. Leaving the tent behind can save a lot of weight but then again I throw everything into a sled and haul it anyhow, easier on the knees. Tempts you to being more and heavier gear too though.

----------

